# The Volume Bug Is Weirder Than You Think



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The volume controls can be set off my ANOTHER phone using 2G nearby. This was demonstrated while the Galaxy Nexus was in the bootloader and suggests a hardware issue.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. Hopefully this doesn't slow the u.s release more.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

magnetism?


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Really hope this is only a problem with the GSM version. Also isn't this only a problem for a small number of people?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. A few were having problems.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It only happens with 2G so I suppose it's possible that some haven't been kicked back to 2G so they've never seen it happen. I've seen a video of someone holding the phone while it happens.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

It's probably a good thing that people know how to replicate the problem on command.. Rather than having no idea what's causing the issue.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Aren't we on a different radio hardware? Chip wise?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Its been tweeted that its fixed.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Their 2G is also 900mhz I believe which isn't used in the US if memory serves me.



dadsterflip said:


> Its been tweeted that its fixed.


By who?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Their 2G is also 900mhz I believe which isn't used in the US if memory serves me.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Well AT&T is down on 850MHz. And LTE is 700MHz. We obviously don't know exactly what range of frequencies affect it.
Also, in case you were wondering with all this NFC stuff getting thrown around: NFC operates at 13.56MHz, a frequency open around the world, I believe.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

It was weird reading that thread how many people said they thought the issue wasn't effecting them. And even folks who had read the thread later admitted oops they'd never turned off 3g...

P3Droid tweeted something to effect it had been fixed but you'll want to read the tweet..


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

WOAH. That's trippy. I doubt its a widespread problem, or might not even affect us.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like a problem with NFC to me.


----------

